# Work on a cruise ship?



## princess_x0

Ok this a tiny bit of a rant but I'm a weee bit annoyed.
Right, atm I'm in college studying NVQ2 hairdressing, and I will be going to work in a salon for a year and then be completing NVQ3.
When I've done level 3, I want to go and work on a cruise ship, this has always been my plan as you can earn some hard cash (as long as you save your wages) I've been told that you can earn upto £20,000 in the 8 months you spend on board. You don't actuallty have to spend your wages as food and cabins is all paid for. The only thing to spend money on is shop shop shopping! But even I would eventually get bored of the duty free I think.
Anywho like I said this has been my plan since BEFORE I met my OH as I would be able to get together enough money to put a deposit on a flat/house aswell as get myself a newer car. And therfore I would be able to move out. And start HAVING BABIES..tadaa..well done Paije you cracked it!
But noo. My OH can't see that cash and doesn't want me to go away for 8 whole months because he would miss me too much! MISS ME?! I can't seem to get it into his head that if I did do it, I would beable to do something that I've always wanted to do, see a bit more of the world! ASWELL as get together enough money to get us moved out and in our own place! Something that he so desperately wants, but in reality we both know won't happen unless we manage to get together lots of money! And this is the easiest and quickest way I can see us doing it. Alright it might be another 2 and a half years before I'm level 3 and Steiner trained but still it would be worth it right?
Obviously I'm wrong. OH simply can not see my points and it's really getting to me! :hissy:


----------



## Erised

I don't really know what to say to be honest, I can see both sides there ... If it was me in your situation I'd stay home with my OH, I'd never risk what I've got with him to fullfill my own dream. Nor would I want to be apart for that long. But you really are the only one that can make up your mind on that. 

As for life on a cruise ship, did you look into it properly? From what I've read the average wage as a hairdresser on a cruiseship is around 2200 Dollars a month. So that doesn't even get to half the money you're expecting to make. Plus some ships don't allow you to keep tips either, meaning it might even be less than that. Chances of being able to get a job, not sure how high they are either, most of the time they require x amount of years of experience On Top of the level 3, don't know if a year in a salon would be enough. Are you also qualified for both male and female hairdressing then? 

Plus from what I've read, and I've got no personal experience, the life on a cruise ship really isn't what it's made out to be. Often long days and on your time off you might not even be allowed in the guest areas, just under deck staffing areas. If you are allowed above, mixing in with the passengers, you're expected to be on hand 24/7 and friendly/helpful with guests at all time. From what I've read, it doesn't sound like a superb job ... not one I'd leave my other half for anyway. 

But then again, on the flip side of that ... there are people who work on a cruise ship for 6 months every 2 or 3 years and in that time make enough money to live in the mean time. 

I can see the appeal in a weird way, and the money if you can get what you think you can ... well, it would be a very good start to a life together. But would you still have that life together afterwards? Would your OH stick by you if you'd leave him for 8 months? I wouldn't do it if you can't change his mind, and make very certain that that money is indeed what you can expect. If all you get is only slightly above what you'd make on land, don't put your OH through the time alone. The seeing parts of the world probably isn't even what you're expecting. A lot of things I've read say that some crew members aren't even allowed to even board land, and when you do all you see is the docking terminals and maybe some of the small cities around it which are often completely focussed on the cruise liner coming buy and no more than toerist spots. Not my idea of 'seeing the world'.

Gosh ... what a long and not helpful at all post. Sorry!


----------



## Katia-xO

Pfft! I've always wanted to go to Cardiff uni - god knows why lol but yeah. My OH says "no, there's no point" buuut i know it'd be living my dream. It's ok for him to go on and on about wanting to move to Canada in around 6years + such but not for me to want to go to a uni a while away :S.. 

Point of this story lol (i'll get there somehow) is that my friend went to a uni nearer to her house on the word of her then bf of 3years. She was there for a month when he suddenly ended the relationship, and was 2weeks late for applying to her chosen uni so had to stay near home and him. Follow your dreams! They're always with you, i know you wana be with your OH forever and such but things change hun. Ya never know, he might be supportive in 2years time xx

EDIT: just thought then, my OH wanted me to go through that when he decided he wanted to join the army (he flits from idea to idea and it frustrates me somethin rotten) so he can cope when i decide to do somethin like you are!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its a make or break situation.. itl eiva make you both or break you appart.
i can see both the pros and cons of both sides. end of the day you have to do what you want to do.. if he isnt there at the end of it all then thats his choice.

i never stopped my oh doing what he wanted 2 even tho i hate what he does, i have 2 spend 6 months or longer every few years alone... it is horrid and wuddnt wish it on anyone..

do what your heart tells you to. nobody else can make your mind up


----------



## princess_x0

Erised said:


> I don't really know what to say to be honest, I can see both sides there ... If it was me in your situation I'd stay home with my OH, I'd never risk what I've got with him to fullfill my own dream. Nor would I want to be apart for that long. But you really are the only one that can make up your mind on that.
> 
> As for life on a cruise ship, did you look into it properly? From what I've read the average wage as a hairdresser on a cruiseship is around 2200 Dollars a month. So that doesn't even get to half the money you're expecting to make. Plus some ships don't allow you to keep tips either, meaning it might even be less than that. Chances of being able to get a job, not sure how high they are either, most of the time they require x amount of years of experience On Top of the level 3, don't know if a year in a salon would be enough. Are you also qualified for both male and female hairdressing then?
> 
> Plus from what I've read, and I've got no personal experience, the life on a cruise ship really isn't what it's made out to be. Often long days and on your time off you might not even be allowed in the guest areas, just under deck staffing areas. If you are allowed above, mixing in with the passengers, you're expected to be on hand 24/7 and friendly/helpful with guests at all time. From what I've read, it doesn't sound like a superb job ... not one I'd leave my other half for anyway.
> 
> But then again, on the flip side of that ... there are people who work on a cruise ship for 6 months every 2 or 3 years and in that time make enough money to live in the mean time.
> 
> I can see the appeal in a weird way, and the money if you can get what you think you can ... well, it would be a very good start to a life together. But would you still have that life together afterwards? Would your OH stick by you if you'd leave him for 8 months? I wouldn't do it if you can't change his mind, and make very certain that that money is indeed what you can expect. If all you get is only slightly above what you'd make on land, don't put your OH through the time alone. The seeing parts of the world probably isn't even what you're expecting. A lot of things I've read say that some crew members aren't even allowed to even board land, and when you do all you see is the docking terminals and maybe some of the small cities around it which are often completely focussed on the cruise liner coming buy and no more than toerist spots. Not my idea of 'seeing the world'.
> 
> Gosh ... what a long and not helpful at all post. Sorry!

Hey thanks for replying :) 
Well, in college last year we did a whole project on Steiner (the hairdressing company of cruise ships) And a lady who works with Steiner came into college to tell us the perks aswell as the lows of working on board.
Basically, from the research I have found that hairdressers get 9% comission on every head and beautitions get 7.5% on every treatment. Now I'm not sure if all ships do allow you to take tips, but from what I gather they do in most salons on board. Although I'm not entirely sure so you could be right. This £20,000 is a maximum, and I'm not expecting to make that much, it's just a hopeful lol. And even if I didn't earn that much, I would still have Steiner slapped all over my CV, meaning most salons would snap anyone up who has been Steiner trained. And as for working on a cruise ship, they take level 2 beautitions straight out of college and hairdressers must have a years salon experience and be level 3 qualified. You then go and stay in a YMCA (lol!) and train at the Steiner centre for 12 weeks before flying to New York and meeting your cabin mate and boarding the ship. In the interview before hand you have to do a cut colour and hair-up and they will time you and see the outcome on how good you are etc etc. When you are on board, you get 2 days off a week, where you can either stay on board the empty ship, or board the land and explore the country. Which people actually get advised to do. Alot of my tutors from college, and alot of my mums friends (she is also a hairdresser) have done it. It just depeneds what company you work with. And I would say steiner is the best as it has alot more perks.
As for leaving my OH for 8 months I think we would cope tbh. I don't know if I would trust him but when the cat's away the mice will play. But I wouldn't be there so I can't say much.
And my OH wants to go into the army anyway so it's up to him. I may seem selfish, but it's what I've always wanted to do.


Oh yeah and you don't have to be barber trained, but I am planning to barbering level 2 in this college year as we get offered a place. And then go on to do barbering level 3 next year part time, they are only 8-12 week courses. xx


----------



## princess_x0

Tracie87 said:


> Its a make or break situation.. itl eiva make you both or break you appart.
> i can see both the pros and cons of both sides. end of the day you have to do what you want to do.. if he isnt there at the end of it all then thats his choice.
> 
> i never stopped my oh doing what he wanted 2 even tho i hate what he does, i have 2 spend 6 months or longer every few years alone... it is horrid and wuddnt wish it on anyone..
> 
> do what your heart tells you to. nobody else can make your mind up

Thanks hun.
It's just an easier route to take I always thought. And if my OH loves me that much he would let me do it and make a better future for us
x


----------



## princess_x0

Katia-xO said:


> Pfft! I've always wanted to go to Cardiff uni - god knows why lol but yeah. My OH says "no, there's no point" buuut i know it'd be living my dream. It's ok for him to go on and on about wanting to move to Canada in around 6years + such but not for me to want to go to a uni a while away :S..
> 
> Point of this story lol (i'll get there somehow) is that my friend went to a uni nearer to her house on the word of her then bf of 3years. She was there for a month when he suddenly ended the relationship, and was 2weeks late for applying to her chosen uni so had to stay near home and him. Follow your dreams! They're always with you, i know you wana be with your OH forever and such but things change hun. Ya never know, he might be supportive in 2years time xx

Thanks babe :)
Yeah, and maybe he will see that it is an easier option and route to getting our lives together sorted.
We don't even have to be together in that 8 months. He could have 8 months as a life of riley! I wouldn't mind, as long as he didn't catch anything, get anyone pregnant and was mine once I got back!
Lmao I sound so possesive :D
xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Omg, my OH wanted to join the army too! So tell him this and point out that it'd be selfish of him to expect you to be ok with him going away for months at a time for 22years, but not accepting you going away for 8months randomly! xx


----------



## princess_x0

Katia-xO said:


> Omg, my OH wanted to join the army too! So tell him this and point out that it'd be selfish of him to expect you to be ok with him going away for months at a time for 22years, but not accepting you going away for 8months randomly! xx

I have done. But he just smartly says that he gave up his dream for me.
I just turn round and say why would you want to fight for this country any way? It's a bloody disgrace! xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

princess_x0 said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Pfft! I've always wanted to go to Cardiff uni - god knows why lol but yeah. My OH says "no, there's no point" buuut i know it'd be living my dream. It's ok for him to go on and on about wanting to move to Canada in around 6years + such but not for me to want to go to a uni a while away :S..
> 
> Point of this story lol (i'll get there somehow) is that my friend went to a uni nearer to her house on the word of her then bf of 3years. She was there for a month when he suddenly ended the relationship, and was 2weeks late for applying to her chosen uni so had to stay near home and him. Follow your dreams! They're always with you, i know you wana be with your OH forever and such but things change hun. Ya never know, he might be supportive in 2years time xx
> 
> Thanks babe :)
> Yeah, and maybe he will see that it is an easier option and route to getting our lives together sorted.
> We don't even have to be together in that 8 months. He could have 8 months as a life of riley! I wouldn't mind, as long as he didn't catch anything, get anyone pregnant and was mine once I got back!
> Lmao I sound so possesive :D
> xxxClick to expand...

that would be playing with fire.. saying yeah you can 8 months free. what if u did and he found someone and was settled when you got back.. its not fair on either of you having 2 wait.. like i said its a make or break situation.


----------



## princess_x0

Tracie87 said:


> princess_x0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Pfft! I've always wanted to go to Cardiff uni - god knows why lol but yeah. My OH says "no, there's no point" buuut i know it'd be living my dream. It's ok for him to go on and on about wanting to move to Canada in around 6years + such but not for me to want to go to a uni a while away :S..
> 
> Point of this story lol (i'll get there somehow) is that my friend went to a uni nearer to her house on the word of her then bf of 3years. She was there for a month when he suddenly ended the relationship, and was 2weeks late for applying to her chosen uni so had to stay near home and him. Follow your dreams! They're always with you, i know you wana be with your OH forever and such but things change hun. Ya never know, he might be supportive in 2years time xx
> 
> Thanks babe :)
> Yeah, and maybe he will see that it is an easier option and route to getting our lives together sorted.
> We don't even have to be together in that 8 months. He could have 8 months as a life of riley! I wouldn't mind, as long as he didn't catch anything, get anyone pregnant and was mine once I got back!
> Lmao I sound so possesive :D
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> that would be playing with fire.. saying yeah you can 8 months free. what if u did and he found someone and was settled when you got back.. its not fair on either of you having 2 wait.. like i said its a make or break situation.Click to expand...

Yeah anoo.
Just that's what I reckon would happen, which breaks my heart. But then I don't always trust myself and what if I met someone else working away.
Could go either away.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I actually think that's the opposite of possessive! If that was me my OH wouldn't be going near anyone else whether i would be there or not!! Just the thought of it makes me angry. Lol.

I personally think it's a really good idea. If you can do it then i'm sure you could make it work. If he loves you then he should want you to follow your dreams, whether he really wants it or not. If it's meant to be then it'll work out. And you'll have all that money to put down a deposit on a place and buy things for your future child, which is apparently what he wants right? Try and make him see it from that point of view, that it's one of the best ways to get you what you want for the future together. Not to mention the experience you'll gain making you more likely to get a job back here when you come back xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, missed loads of posts while i was typing mine lol


----------



## Erised

Aye, having read your replies I'm leaning towards 'Go for it!' as well. It sounds like the cruise line you'd be on is a nice flexible one that you could enjoy your time on. If you can indeed leave it for a day at a time or longer you can go and see parts of the world. You definatly seem to know what you'd get yourself in to!

As for your OH, to be honest ... reading it, it doesn't sound like you 2 are all that serious. Now please don't shoot me down for that! Looking at my and my hubby, I *hated* it when he was at work from 7 til 18:00, and now he's working from home I still hate it when he goes for meetings. I just love him being around me 24/7 and couldn't stand the idea of being apart so long. The fact you believe he'd sleep around or look for attention of other girls also makes it sound like you'd not be enough for him. If he truely loved you, he'd wait -without- other girls around. Same for you, if you 2 were as close as a healthy relationship should be you shouldn't even concider the idea of meeting someone on the cruiseship that you might bond with. 

I'm sorry if it sounds very harsh, and if you're comfortable in the relationship you're in then brilliant! But to me it sounds like you're just enjoying eachothers company and having fun while you're still young. It doesn't sound like a relationship that's fully stable and will last. Or maybe that's just because I'm super clingy and possessive myself.


----------



## princess_x0

katy said:


> I actually think that's the opposite of possessive! If that was me my OH wouldn't be going near anyone else whether i would be there or not!! Just the thought of it makes me angry. Lol.
> 
> I personally think it's a really good idea. If you can do it then i'm sure you could make it work. If he loves you then he should want you to follow your dreams, whether he really wants it or not. If it's meant to be then it'll work out. And you'll have all that money to put down a deposit on a place and buy things for your future child, which is apparently what he wants right? Try and make him see it from that point of view, that it's one of the best ways to get you what you want for the future together. Not to mention the experience you'll gain making you more likely to get a job back here when you come back xx

Exactly. I'm glad others agree :) xx


----------



## princess_x0

Erised said:


> Aye, having read your replies I'm leaning towards 'Go for it!' as well. It sounds like the cruise line you'd be on is a nice flexible one that you could enjoy your time on. If you can indeed leave it for a day at a time or longer you can go and see parts of the world. You definatly seem to know what you'd get yourself in to!
> 
> As for your OH, to be honest ... reading it, it doesn't sound like you 2 are all that serious. Now please don't shoot me down for that! Looking at my and my hubby, I *hated* it when he was at work from 7 til 18:00, and now he's working from home I still hate it when he goes for meetings. I just love him being around me 24/7 and couldn't stand the idea of being apart so long. The fact you believe he'd sleep around or look for attention of other girls also makes it sound like you'd not be enough for him. If he truely loved you, he'd wait -without- other girls around. Same for you, if you 2 were as close as a healthy relationship should be you shouldn't even concider the idea of meeting someone on the cruiseship that you might bond with.
> 
> I'm sorry if it sounds very harsh, and if you're comfortable in the relationship you're in then brilliant! But to me it sounds like you're just enjoying eachothers company and having fun while you're still young. It doesn't sound like a relationship that's fully stable and will last. Or maybe that's just because I'm super clingy and possessive myself.

Yay to you :D
And yeah, well at the moment he is the super clingy and possessive one. And he knows how much I hate it. Idk I'm just so independant I guess, I can go a week not seeing my OH and not miss much. I guess it's because I know that he doesn't have much of a social life where as I love to go out with my friends etc. Don't get me wrong though I do love him and I do love being around him. I think it's like this though because at the begining of the relationship we so far up eachothers bums it began to get on my nerves. But he would spend all day everyday by my side if he could. It's not that I'm not serious with him, because we have been pretty serious since the word go. It's just the possibilities that could happen, being apart for 8 months. Or maybe it will bring us closer.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hope it all works out for you hun and he realises that it could be a very good idea :) xx


----------

